# Need help on whereto start!



## Blondie669 (Oct 6, 2007)

My family (husband, 2 year old daughter and mother in law) and I are seriously considering moving to The Algarve to work and live. However I really don't know where to start on doing research to see if this is viable. We have a good business idea but need to find out about cost of living, how good the schools are, do we get a business loan from the UK or Portugal, market research to see if the business would work etc..? Can anyone please give me some tips on where to start? Thank you!!


----------



## Mychael (May 14, 2008)

You want thos eproperty finders. Like prime location for domestic properties. Try and find some that deal with foreign locations


----------



## Mychael (May 14, 2008)

always very difficult


----------

